# ... Got me a '63 Coppertone Traveler ...



## Rollo (Jan 9, 2017)

... Just got this original 3 speed coppertone Traveler last month ... I found it on my local CL ... and pick it up on a nice 15 degree day! ...


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 9, 2017)

Wow, one of my all time favorite colors! Very nice


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 9, 2017)

Very very cool!


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 9, 2017)

A real beauty,congrats on a great find.


----------



## stoney (Jan 9, 2017)

Wow, super clean. Love the coppertone.


----------



## momo608 (Jan 10, 2017)

Rollo said:


> ... Just got this original 3 speed coppertone Traveler last month ... I found it on my local CL ... and pick it up on a nice 15 degree day! ...View attachment 407311



Best time to buy bikes, only the serious collectors are looking. nice!


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 10, 2017)

Looks new,great find


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jan 10, 2017)

Super nice condition for it's age!
I got that exact same model(and color) new in 1964 when I was 12 years old.
It looks like a '64 to me. I thought the '63 model had a different chain guard.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 10, 2017)

Eric Amlie said:


> Super nice condition for it's age!
> I got that exact same model(and color) new in 1964 when I was 12 years old.
> It looks like a '64 to me. I thought the '63 model had a different chain guard.




... Thanks for all the great comments! ... Yes ... it's a Dec '63 frame  ... built in '64 with '64 dated parts ... Anxious to take it for a spin! ...
... What's different on the '63 guard? ...


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jan 10, 2017)

Here is a photo contrasting the '63 guard(top) and '64 guard(bottom).
It also shows the difference between Radiant Blue('63 guard) and Sky Blue('64 guard). Color balance may be off a little as I took the pic in my garage under incandescent light bulbs.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 10, 2017)

... Thanks! .. we'll deem it as a '64 with a '63 frame from now on ...


----------

